# eval: /usr/local/bin/VBoxManage: not found



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm having problem with VirtualBox:

After running the command `% make -C /usr/ports/emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod install clean` I attempted to run the command `% /usr/local/etc/rc.d/vboxnet start`, which resulted in this error:


```
eval: /usr/local/bin/VBoxManage: not found
```

I was unable to find much information by searching.

Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2013)

emulators/virtualbox-ose-kmod is only the kernel module for VirtualBox.  emulators/virtualbox-ose is the main port.

Also: service(8) makes system scripts easier:
`# service vboxnet start`


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2013)

/usr/local/bin/VBoxManage is installed by emulators/virtualbox-ose, so (re)install that port.

Or what ^^ he said.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------

